# Good Tribulus case study



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Found this case study, not sure if you will be able to access it, tried to cut and paste but UKM wouldn't have it so heres the link http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6WC2-4BFXPWV-6&_coverDate=10%2F31%2F2004&_alid=255965627&_rdoc=1&_fmt=&_orig=search&_qd=1&_cdi=6726&_sort=d&view=c&_acct=C000010278&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=3513914&md5=7151bb82184a6a6b4175fdad5557d9e8

Jeez that link was longer than I thought!!

SD


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Oh dear! So trib can lower test levels and cause breast cancer in men.

Surprising. I've been thinking of giving it a go!


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

demon said:


> Oh dear! So trib can lower test levels and cause breast cancer in men.
> 
> Surprising. I've been thinking of giving it a go!


Actually the trib used in the study wasn't active, I already wrote SD about this.

Active Tribulus does not lower test, never once have I seen it do that in the whole time I have used it with clients and thats for many years and many clients (numbers in the hundreds in this case)

Studies are like politicians, most of it is the truth but the answers are so twisted "you" will never know the truth.

Go read the actual study and think this way... fats in diet, hormones through insulin, weight training, lifestyle, age ect ect ect and you will realize it is bogus.

Sorry top post it public SD LOL :bounce:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Not at all Chef  I don't mind 

I didn't think it was good because the study was sound, it wasn't, only one subject after all.

I was surprised that a 21 year old had given himself gyno somehow and thought it would provide a provoking read, which it has. 

Personally I take Trib every day (except weekends) during peaking as per Alchemy and have suffered no ill effects whatsoever, so don't be put off Demon, the guy was probably abusing them.

SD


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

SportDr said:


> ...the guy was probably abusing them...


Do you remember that fat kid with tits that everyone had in highschool and used to pick on... well seems he tried tibulus here eh? LOL:eek: :bounce:


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Cool guys! 

I'm just getting into training after a bit of a lay off, so I thought trib would give me a nice little boost.

According to the latest Muscletalker, the Bulgarian stuff is what I should be going for.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

demon I go over exactly what you should and how to take it in my supplement book

there are only 2 brands making any good on tribulus

sopharma tribestan and thermolife tribesten all others are crap (as in not active)

also never take it for more than 2 weeks in a row and always take around a 2 week layoff afterward (you can also do that based on days at 4 days on 3 days off)

the dosages used are less than the label as well and it gets worse, you have to have a higher fat diet for it to work at all as it converts the lipoproteins in the blood to the active hormones (that means over 25% of the diet from fat needed)


----------



## garethmcl (Feb 8, 2010)

crap i bought holland and barrats bulgarian tribulus terrestris? this no good?


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

I am sorry but this study doesn't tell the whole story. Was the bodybuilder only on tribulus ,was he on other stuff, was he on PCT? Maybe he was but didn't want to share that with the doctors. In addition diet , bodyfat , sex life may all contribute to gynecomastia . I 've used tribulus and absolutely nothing like that happened (either negative or positive) , and yes we are all different but surely we are not that different.

My 2 cents


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

garethmcl said:


> crap i bought holland and barrats bulgarian tribulus terrestris? this no good?


ahhh I bought that too, not opened it yet


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

fghi537 said:


> vocalization out Gucci handbags on sale earthshaking, the bosom and cheap football jerseys said: "This is no minute, the Eastmost best Gucci replica handbags River plant finger the stars?" Wow high quality Gucci replica handbags gilded then lit a cigaret, strike a wow gold profound conspicuous blood, said to the crew: ".


Gotta love bablefish :thumbup1:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

SD said:


> Not at all Chef  I don't mind
> 
> I didn't think it was good because the study was sound, it wasn't, only one subject after all.
> 
> ...


I can't access it, but a study with one participant :confused1:

What did the 'study' conclude?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

garethmcl said:


> crap i bought holland and barrats bulgarian tribulus terrestris? this no good?


i personally think any think from holland and barret is [email protected]


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have spent so much money on this stuff it isnt funny.

I heard this one only had the active ingrediant, then that one, the it is only bulgarian stuff, spend tons of money.

I used the doses suggested, nothing happend.

Used twice the dose, nothing happened.

Used 10 times the dose, and again nothing happened.

Used it 20 years ago, nothing happened.

Sorry, not sold on this one at all, never will I take this stuff even if it was free.

I have tried all kinds of stuff from DHEA, trib, sarsprilla, wild yam, all kinds of crap, creatine is about the only product I would suggest.

But, stuff like liver, and other things would be a good idea.

I just bought some DAA and will see how that goes, also going to buy some BCAA's.

I am the worlds biggest skeptic when it comes to supplements, I spent thousands on that over the years.

One thing I really hate is marketing hype.


----------

